# TS in UAE



## RetailTS (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum so please be gentle with me.

I work for a retail company based in London and have been offered a fantastic transfer to Dubai, I'd really like to go through with this but I have a problem, even though I have lived the last 20 or so years as a woman, my passport says male, I've tried to change it but it really isn't easy.

I don't want to go into specifics here suffice to say when I was born I wasn't either "pink or blue" and my parents had to choose. 

I'm 30, don't look in the slightest masculine, but my passport states that I am.

My company don't know anything about this hence it is easier to discuss this with strangers than it is with HR.

What are my options? I don't want to turn the transfer down, but I have heard so many horror stories about Dubai it does concern me.

Any constructive advice greatly received.

Thank you.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

My first reaction is to say do not worry. My company it self employs Filipino TS. This country reputation is far worst than reality. I am sure other members could give you more information, but again my first reaction is it isn't a big deal. 

If I was you i'd be asking us now if your transfer is financially viable.


----------



## RetailTS (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you, the package is more than enough I don't have an issue with that at all. It's good to know that it's not as bad as I thought. At immigration, will I have a problem, as mentioned I have a male passport but I'm not nor do I look, male.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think it would be a wise move unless you officially change your gender.
Retail doesn't pay well here so it might not be a wise career move either.

Here are some links to read:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_rights_in_the_United_Arab_Emirates

Male fashion professionals jailed for wearing bras and high heels at Dubai Metro station | The National

Is Cross Dressing Allowed in UAE - UAE Style Magazine

United Arab Emirates LGBTI Resources | Rights in Exile Programme

edit. 
Immigration WILL be a problem and also getting a residency visa and Emirates ID. They take photographs and finger prints so I don't think that it would work for you if you look like a female and have a male passport.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

QOFE said:


> I don't think it would be a wise move unless you officially change your gender.
> Retail doesn't pay well here so it might not be a wise career move either.
> 
> Here are some links to read:
> ...


Even though I said not to worry, I do also agree with you QOFE. She does need to be careful. It's a sticky situation. I wonder how the Filipino's gets away with it, do they change their passport gender? 

Do any other forum members who have more experience have any idea on this? My company definitively employs two.


----------



## RetailTS (Oct 31, 2015)

QOFE said:


> I don't think it would be a wise move unless you officially change your gender.
> Retail doesn't pay well here so it might not be a wise career move either.
> 
> Here are some links to read:[/url]
> ...


As mentioned, the pay is not the problem at all, having read the links i know I'll be more than just comfortable as a single woman but...

Heavens, those links? Is that really what it's like? I had heard such stories but wasn't sure. FYI I do not consider myself LBGT, I'm a woman, I just happen to have a male passport.

Thanks for your help. I'll push the Passport Office again, it's not been top of my agenda really as I have never had a problem while travelling.

This is very frustrating.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

RetailTS said:


> As mentioned, the pay is not the problem at all, having read the links i know I'll be more than just comfortable as a single woman but...
> 
> Heavens, those links? Is that really what it's like? I had heard such stories but wasn't sure. FYI I do not consider myself LBGT, I'm a woman, I just happen to have a male passport.


The problem is not who you are and how you view yourself. This region do not accept TS and LBGT. You will automatically be viewed as LBGT.
Of course all sorts of things happen here but all behind closed doors. 

The links I posted were just a few examples. You also need to be aware that the press is heavily censored here and a lot happens that we never get to hear about.

More links:

Police officers jailed over Dubai Marina yacht sex parties | The National

Brazil transgender women accosted, detained in Dubai for ‘imitating women’ – LGBTQ Nation

Gulf countries consider medical checks to bar transgender expats | World news | The Guardian


----------



## RetailTS (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you, as I mentioned, will speak to my MP and the Passport office, see what can be done.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

As Queenie (QOFE) mentioned, it's just not worth it.

Get your passport sorted out and then it may well be. What price your freedom?


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> As Queenie (QOFE) mentioned, it's just not worth it.
> 
> Get your passport sorted out and then it may well be. What price your freedom?


I asked the two I know at work, they said they had their gender changed on the passport.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly unless you change the gender on your passport it IS going to be a major problem. Given that they have arrested and deported quite a few cross dresses of late - obviously that's a different thing, but you could well be lumped in that category.

This region is still not open minded when it comes to TS, TG, etc etc.

I would say, definite no go until you can get your passport changed.

But I will say, well done you for living how you want to and being the person that you are.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Get your passport amended and you won't have a problem. Look like a woman, passport says you're a woman, you'll be set.

The law out here doesn't ban homosexuality, it only bans homosexual acts. Interpret that however you wish but there is still a sizeable gay community in Dubai.


----------



## RetailTS (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words, especially Chocoholic, it hasn't been easy but I'm here.

First thing Monday I'll start the process of getting the correct documentation, including a letter from my doctor who I've known for over 10 years and hopefully I can get a new passport within a few weeks and still take up the position. Happily it's for a January 1st start.

Just to add TallyHo, I'm not homosexual as you so beautifully put it. I'm straight.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

RetailTS said:


> Thanks to everyone for their kind words, especially Chocoholic, it hasn't been easy but I'm here.
> 
> First thing Monday I'll start the process of getting the correct documentation, including a letter from my doctor who I've known for over 10 years and hopefully I can get a new passport within a few weeks and still take up the position. Happily it's for a January 1st start.
> 
> Just to add TallyHo, I'm not homosexual as you so beautifully put it. I'm straight.


I don't think that Tallyho was necessarily accusing you of being as such. It is just the bureaucracy here that could, with the current status of your paperwork.

Good luck on your journey, wherever it takes you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just seen this, in case the OP comes back....

Man in Abu Dhabi jailed for crossdressing

Sadly, as mentioned before, this is how the UAE will see you. 

Good luck.


----------

